

If you'd be making 100k USD per day.. - bartybart

Hi. I'd like to ask what would you do if you'd be making 100k per day from your startup company. Would you still hack? Because you know you've got people doing this for you, as well as business people taking care of the business side of your company. What kind of stuff would you do with this kind of money and would you still code/work?<p>Please let me know!<p>Bart
======
kevinconroy
As CEO you'd need to see what the biggest problems are with your company and
work on solving them.

Have concentration risk around clients? Go get more clients. Short staffed?
Hire or pinch hit on a project. Don't have enough data on what's going on?
Start doing data analysis.

Find the obstacles that are there and remove them. Make it easier for everyone
else to their jobs better.

------
steventruong
I personally would still be doing business, coding, and still work. I love
this stuff and making/having a ton of money doesn't change this. It didn't in
the past and it wouldn't in the future.

------
stewie2
I will think about this question when I make 100k per day.

